# looking for work



## Eddie & Kath (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello all, we are moving to Cyprus in early September. I am wondering if anyone can advise me on the availability of work for English qualified NMC registered psychiatric nurses. i also have counselling qualifications.

many thanks Eddie


----------



## amandabev (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Eddie and Kath
Im a qualified nurse working in Limassol. To get registered here you have to bring a lot of paperwork with you and get it signed by the mayor of the town or village you live in. You have to have a police check from the uk not older than one month from arriving here. You have to have a certificate from the nmc stating that your qualified and that you have all your training up to date. A good recent reference from your last employer. copies of all your qualifications signed by someone in authority. You can get a lot of info on the Cyprus Ministry of Health site and there is an application form you can print out and it will tell you exactly what you need to work here. 
Hope that i can be of help to you. 
Amandabev


----------



## kingwilly (Apr 9, 2008)

not many!

sorry to sat true.


----------

